# Branchenbuch- Abzockversuch für Gewerbetreibende



## Dragonheart (7 März 2011)

Letztens bekamen wir einen Anruf (unterdrückte Rufnummer), die haben sich als Betreiber der Seite (siehe Bild) ausgegeben, es wurde auch hier behauptet, wir hätten da einen Vertrag, der jetzt kostenpflichtig wird und man wolle die Daten abgleichen (die sie problemlos über das nach deutschem Recht gültige Impressum ermitteln können, bis auf die Kontodaten).

Hab da natürlich nix laufen und das immer auch wieder am Telefon gesagt. 

Schaut man sich das Impressum an, so ist dort eine Adresse in Spanien angegeben, nach deutschem Recht müsste auch eine Steuernummer angegeben sein, die allerdings fehlt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2011)

*AW: Branchenbuch- Abzockversuch für Gewerbetreibende*

CoolWhois.com - WHOIS search of auskunftsklick.com

seltsam
http://centralops.net/co/DomainDoss...true&svc_scan=true&traceroute=true&go1=Submit

http://centralops.net/co/DomainDoss...true&svc_scan=true&traceroute=true&go1=Submit

hat da jemand im whois was vergessen?

Gesellschaft fuer Web und Design S.L.
*Wanzek GmbH*
Avenida de Moya 6, Local 115
San Bartolome de Tirajana

aha.

gibt man die IP ein, landet man bei einem Vorlagenshop aus Papenburg (62.48.92.20).

sehr aufschlußreich auch das:
62.48.92.20

da findet sich u.a. eine de-Domain... der *Wanzek GmbH* 

und dann wieder Kanaren
http://www.firmenverzeichnis-24.de/impressum.php


Verlag für gewerbliche für Einträge S.L.
Planta 4
C.C. Eurocenter Local 25 - San Fernando
E-35100 San Fernando

die com-domain gehört
"Verlag fuer gewerbliche fuer [sic!] Eintraege S.L."

das meinen die offenbar ernst:

Für diese Website verantwortlicher Herausgeber:

Verlag für gewerbliche für Einträge S.L.
Planta 4
C.C. Eurocenter Local 25 - San Fernando
E-35100 San Fernando


da gibt es noch mehr:

Google

dann u.a. mit ch-Domain im Besitz einer Limited aus Leopoldshöhe
CoolWhois.com - WHOIS search of virtuellesbranchenverzeichnis.ch

das führt hierher
Mich-Seite für idv-ltd aufrufen 

oder hierher
- Impressum

der Herr M.A. B. de G. ist sehr bekannt in google



oder hierher
Paper-City | Europas grosse Online-Print-Werbeagentur

usw usf



			
				Wanzek GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlich willkommen in der Welt der Informationstechnik


...ihr mich auch...



http://www.virtuellesbranchenverzeichnis.de/deutsch/13/13/132009/liste9.html

Verlag für gewer*blc*ihe Einträge S.L.U.
Avenida de Moya 6
C.C. Eurocenter
Planta 4, Local 93
E-35100 Maspalomas

Lauter Postfächer in Maspalomas. Auf der Lauer, auf der Mauer, sitzt 'ne kleine Wanze....


----------



## Liselotte345 (1 Juli 2011)

*Ich bin doch tatsächlich darauf reingefallen* =(

da ich erst seit 5 Monaten in der Firma bin und meine Vorgängerin scheinbar eine Menge Verträge für Branchenbucheinträge etc. laufen hatte, habe ich nicht richtig kontrolliert, ob wir tatsächlich schon einen Vertrag bei dieser Firma hatten, der sich nun verlängert. Es gab natürlich keinen! Jetzt habe ich dem ganzen zugestimmt und die haben den Vertragsabschluss telefonisch aufgenommen. Die Rechnung habe ich auch schon erhalten, aber noch nicht bezahlt.

*Wie komme ich da denn jetzt wieder raus?* =( In den AGBs steht, es bestünde kein Widerrufsrecht, da es sich bei unserer Firma ja nicht um einen Verbraucher handelt.

*Bitte dringend um Hilfe!*


----------



## Hippo (1 Juli 2011)

Guck da mal zu unseren Partnern nach antispam.de rüber
Die haben zum Thema Branchenbuch eine dicke Krankenakte
Wir hier decken eher den technischen Bereich ab

>>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/search.php?searchid=749099

[modedit by Hippo: Link nach Domainänderung bei Antispam e.V. angepaßt]


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2011)

Das mit dem nicht vorhandenen Widerrufsrecht stimmt wohl, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob man den Vertrag nicht doch wegen Irrtum anfechten kann bzw. wegen der überraschenden Vertragsgestaltung.


----------



## unregistriert (1 Juli 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Guck da mal zu unseren Partnern nach antispam.de rüber
> ...
> >>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/search.php?searchid=749099



[modedit by Hippo: Link nach Domainänderung bei Antispam e.V. angepaßt]



			
				vBulletin-Systemmitteilung schrieb:
			
		

> Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen.


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2011)

In eine Suchmaske "Branchenbuch" oder "Firmenverzeichnis" oder sonst einen passenden Begriff einzugeben, sollte Dich nicht überfordern...


----------



## derstab (1 Juli 2011)

Mein erster Gedanke als Laie wäre der verbotene Anruf weil Werbeanruf mit unterdrückter Nummer. Sofern es so ist, dass vorher tatsächlich kein Vetrag bestand. Aber das ist nur so eine spontane Idee und beweisen wirst DU es bstimmt nicht können, dass der Anruf ohne Nummer kam.


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2011)

Auch das ist im weitesten Sinne Verbraucherschutz. Mir sind die Regelungen gegenüber Gewerbetreibenden nicht im Detail präsent.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Juli 2011)

Bei Gewerbetreibenden kann man nur empfehlen, sich anwaltliche Hilfe zu holen.

Ein Gewerbetreibender hat z.B. kein Widerrufsrecht wie ein Verbraucher. Die Rechtsprechung misst auch dem Gewerbetreibenden eine erhöhte Verpflichtung zur Aufmerksamkeit zu - im Gegensatz zum Verbraucher, dem es zugestanden wird, solche Angebote oft nur flüchtig zu lesen und daher leicht auf unseriöse Manöver hereinzufallen. Vom Gewerbetreibenden wird eher erwartet, dass er sich z.B. die AGB durchliest, bevor er etwas unterzeichnet. Die Geltendmachung der "überraschenden Klausel" gem. § 305c BGB ist hier deutlich schwieriger als im Verbraucherrecht.

Trotzdem gibt es durchaus Fälle, wo sich Gewerbetreibende erfolgreich gegen die Geltendmachnung der Forderungen bei unseriösen Branchenbuchanbietern gewehrt haben und auch Prozesse gegen die Anbieter gewonnen haben. Man kann z.B. den Vertrag wegen arglistiger Täuschung anfechten (§ 123 BGB), aber das muss auf jeden Fall qualifiziert und gut begründet werden. Eine einfache, platte Aussage in der Form "ich fechte an wegen Täuschung" reicht da nicht. Es muss sehr genau auf die Umstände eingegangen werden, die zu der Täuschung führen, etwa die Gestaltung des Angebots durch Provozieren einer Verwechslungsgefahr etc.

Das kann nur ein Anwalt leisten, der auch Erfahrung mit solchen Fällen hat. Es ist nicht empfehlenswert, das im Alleingang zu machen, weil die Anbieter z.T. sehr rabiat klagen, und weil aufgrund der Streitwerte meist unter 600 Euro eine Revision vor dem Landgericht oft nicht möglich ist.


----------



## denise (29 September 2011)

Liselotte345 schrieb:


> *Ich bin doch tatsächlich darauf reingefallen* =(
> 
> da ich erst seit 5 Monaten in der Firma bin und meine Vorgängerin scheinbar eine Menge Verträge für Branchenbucheinträge etc. laufen hatte, habe ich nicht richtig kontrolliert, ob wir tatsächlich schon einen Vertrag bei dieser Firma hatten, der sich nun verlängert. Es gab natürlich keinen! Jetzt habe ich dem ganzen zugestimmt und die haben den Vertragsabschluss telefonisch aufgenommen. Die Rechnung habe ich auch schon erhalten, aber noch nicht bezahlt.
> 
> ...



ist mir auch passiert als ich mein geschäft neu aufgemacht habe u habe das alles einem anwalt übergeben. grundlegend sind diese ganzen verträge nicht gültig (arglistische täuschung) auch nicht, wenn sie mit einem inkassounternehmen drohen. die können uns nichts. wenn ich solche firmen am telefon habe, frage ich immer nochmal nach dem firmennamen u geb diesen nebenbei bei google ein. meistens alle abzokce u dann huste ich denen uch was am telefon oder lass mir vermeidliche verträge zu schicken ( kommen nie, da nirgends meine unterschrift drunter ist). ganz gefährlich ist auch " gelbe seiten online" die haben nichts mit den gelben seiten zu tun, die wir kennen


----------



## Alexis (15 Februar 2012)

Heute hat mich jemand angerufen und behauptet ich hätte vor einem halben Jahr ein Eintrag zur Probe (Virtuell) gemacht und ich müsste Ihn heute und jetzt verlängern. Wenn ich das nicht wollte müsste ich 250€ bezahlen für das halbe Jahr. Ich sagte dann das ich das nicht bezahlen würde denn ich habe keinen Vertrag gemacht. Er sagte doch das hätte ich und man hätte mir auch gesagt das es so viel Geld kostet schliesslich hätte man mich über die AGB`s aufgeklärt. Die haben doch den A.... offen bin total sauer. Jetzt will er mir eine Kündigung zukommen lassen und ich soll innerhalb von 5 Tagen bezahlen. Ist das rechtens? Soll ich einfach nicht bezahlen? Was mich auch noch stutzig gemacht hat war das er nicht wirklich freundlich war und im Hintergrund schrie eine Frau rum. Bin total verwirrt denn das war nicht der einzige Anruf!!!


----------



## Teleton (15 Februar 2012)

Alexis schrieb:


> Was mich auch noch stutzig gemacht hat war das er nicht wirklich freundlich war und im Hintergrund schrie eine Frau rum.


Das kann Dir auch passieren wenn Du mit mir telefonierst.Ich bin unfreundlich ,meine Frau laut ebenso meine Tochter.
Quatsch beiseite, die müssen beweisen das ein Vertrag mit Dir zustande gekommen ist, das wird wohl nicht gelingen. Die Masche zu behaupten eine Kündigung sei erforderlich ist uralt und wird auch von den Gewinnbimmlern verwendet. Alles Stuß.


----------



## Sabine1980 (22 Mai 2013)

wie ist die Geschichte denn ausgegangen?


----------



## Teleton (22 Mai 2013)

Vermutlich wie immer: Wer nicht bezahlt darf sein Geld behalten.


----------



## KlausH (20 Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Telefonat mit Auskunft XL.S.L, angeblicher Firmensitz 65929, Frankfurt, Königsteiner Straße, Telefonnummer 02153977610 gehabt .
Es ginge um den Eintrag im Branchenbuch. Das wäre bislang kostenlos gewesen, sei aber nicht gekündigt worden; deshalb müsse jetzt über 600 Euro gezahlt werden.
Man hätte nur noch die Möglichkeit, jetzt für ein halbes Jahr, etwas weniger - zu bezahlen oder für einen länger laufenden Eintrag zu entscheiden, der wäre teurer. Dazu wollten sie einen Datenabgleich.
Ich wünschte die Einsicht des angeblichen Vertrages und die Löschung des Eintrags im Branchenbuch und eine kürzere Laufzeit. Sie wollte diesem Wunsch zwar nachkommen forderte allerdings eine Bandaufzeichnung. Danach würden mir der angeblich alte und neue Vertrag zugeschickt.

Ich bekam einen weiteren Anruf von der Telefonnummer 00442081331 Dabei wurden die Daten so abgefragt, das die Antworten „ja“ lauten sollte.

Ich antwortete mit nein.

Die Dame beendete daraufhin das Gespräch.

Daraufhin wurde ich wieder von der Telefonnummer 02153977610 angerufen.

Die Dame erklärte mir das ich die Fragen nur mit ja beantworten kann, da die Aufnahmezeit nur beschränkt ist, und das sie zum Datenabgleich diese Bandaufzeichnung benötige. Wenn mir dann der alte und neue Vertrag zugeschickt wird könnte ich ja immer noch Widerspruch einlegen.
Eine Bandaufzeichnung lehnte ich weiterhin ab.

Die Dame sagte das mir die volle Rechnung zugeschickt wird.

Ich bin verunsichert wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2014)

Heißgetränk Deiner Wahl holen. Füße hochlegen und gutgehen lassen.
Rest steht im Thread


----------



## Annett1981 (12 Februar 2014)

Ich habe soeben eine Mail bekommen von firmenvisitenkarte.com

Wir haben dort keinen Vertrag. Ich kann mich erinnern dass vor einigen Tagen eine Frau anrief die recht patzig wurde. Die Frau meinte dass sie die Daten abgleichen wollte für den kostenlosen Vertrag. Ich sagte ich will nichts davon weder gratis noch sonstige 
Ich sagte sie soll alle meine Daten löschen und nie wieder anrufen
Sie meinte wie dumm es wäre kostenlose Einträge nicht zu wollen. Mir egal naja 
Heute kommt nun die Mail und ich könnte kotzen, 

Ich habe vor das nun zu ignorieren. Ist das der Rechte Weg ?


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2014)

Annett1981 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor das nun zu ignorieren. Ist das der Rechte Weg ?


Ja, auf jeden Fall! Selbst wenn die Rechnung dann nochmals per Briefpost kommen sollte. Allein bei raubwirtschaft.info sind weit über 100 solcher Firmen gelistet, die diesen Unfug als Geschäftszweck haben. Seriös ist das jedenfalls nicht und rechtsmäßig aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch nicht.


----------



## Annett1981 (12 Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank, man kennt es ja und ich reagiere bei solchen Anrufen immer so und es hätte bisher keiner eine Rechnung geschickt.


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2014)

Dem Verfall gesellschaftlicher Werte geschuldet werden derartige Abzockereien immer dreister und nehmen im Einklang mit den neuen Medien und der allgegenwärtigen, globalen Freizügigkeit auch immer mehr zu. Gesetzgeber und Behörden können oft nur noch hinterher schaun. War früher ein Betrüger aus Berlin, der einen Hamburger abzocken wollte noch auf Bus/Bahn angewiesen, ist der heute nur noch mit wenigen Mausklicks, softwaregesteuert und überregional bei hunderten Leuten zugleich unterwegs.


----------



## bernhard (12 Februar 2014)

Hier ist einmal der unwahrsccheinliche Fall eingetreten, dass Gerichte helfen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...fen-von-findemeinefirma-de.36042/#post-376568


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (12 Februar 2014)

...das ist super! Aus Worms weiß ich auch von einem Fall, bei dem es anscheinend solchen Betrügern an den Kragen geht. Muss mal nachkramen was das war.


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2014)

Ein weiterer Fall aus Alzey (auch Nähe Worms) führte erst 2013 zur Verurteilung:



			
				RMP schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einer Haftstrafe von drei Jahren und drei Monaten endete am Donnerstag der Betrugsprozess gegen einen jungen Lagerarbeiter aus Alzey. Nach der Vernehmung von 47 Zeugen stand für die Erste Mainzer Strafkammer fest, dass der 24-Jährige zwischen Juli und Oktober 2012 Firmeninhaber in 754 Fällen für ihren vermeintlichen Eintrag ins Handelsregister um jeweils rund 500 Euro prellte. Tatsächlich landeten die Einträge nach Aussage eines Zeugen „in einer Online-Datenbank, die keinen Menschen interessiert“.
> 
> _Weiterlesen_



Man könnte meinen, Worms ist ein Nest für solch Zeugs.


----------



## BenTigger (13 Februar 2014)

> Man könnte meinen, Worms ist ein Nest für solch Zeugs.


Naja nach dem Urteil dürften dort sicher viele zu Nestflüchtern werden


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (13 Februar 2014)

Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Muss mal nachkramen was das war.


handelsregister-comline.de (Wirtschafts- und Communikationsverlag, Comline s.a.r.l.), wahrlich ein Nest im Hause der Spektrum 24 GmbH in Worms


----------



## Paul Müller (4 November 2014)

Ist es nicht eine Gute Idee, den Abzockern vom „deinbranchenbuch.de“ den Entgelt zahl Empfänger Umschlag mit einem leeren Inhalt oder einem „Abzocke NEIN DANKE“ Einleger ohne jeglichen Hinweis auf den Absender zurückzuschicken......denn wenn das alle tun würden, hat diese „Firma“ wenigstens ordentliche Portokosten zu tragen !


----------



## Antiscammer (4 November 2014)

Das könnte die allenfalls etwas ärgern, dürfte aber angesichts der Einnahmen aus der Portokasse bezahlbar sein.


----------

